# Beans to make me go WOW!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have been drinking the same bean now for a couple of weeks, i like it but i need to start thinking about mixing it up a bit on my next order, more than likely next week.

I like a medium or dark roast, not to keen on the fruity citric taste, more like the woody/choccy flavours.

I use V60 at work so will want to get 500g for that, classic at home which we mainly drink with milk so something that can punch through the milk, will deffo pick up some Fudge from Rave as loved them in milk.

May even be tempted by some beans that go well through a press and drunk black.

ave noted MM mentioned a lot on here, plus the italian and mocha from rave so will have a look at them, but any other tips or hints would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-brazil/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats sounds just right Charlie, cheers!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The Bolivian from Londinium made me go "Wow"


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

Charliej said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-brazil/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural


ive had them, theyre good.

such a shame the greens work out £17.25 a kilo after postage


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mind you Charlie's recommendation comes in at £20 plus P&P per KG

Rave Columbian Saurez is good and discounted for a kilo plus free p&p on orders over £25


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If you like dark roasts then CoffeeCompass' Monsoon Malabar Hit is yummy









http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/malabar-hit-500g.html

(don't forget to use the forum 10% discount code)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes i think i will try those Monsoon beans this time, have noted them a few times on the forum.

Thanks for the tips fellas!


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> If you like dark roasts then CoffeeCompass' Monsoon Malabar Hit is yummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discount code?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone know a roaster offering the Monsoon as green?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

artisan roast - janszoon

steampunk - velos or tiger

dear green - goosedubs


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Coffee Compass code was originally for the DSOL members and they specifically didn't want it being out in the open where it could be viewed by the general public, if you want the code try sending either Coffeechap or Ronsil a pm, as at the moment the code is in a closed thread for the DSOL group only.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

But is it not on the banner?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Anyone know a roaster offering the Monsoon as green?


Coffeecompass sell the Monsoon Malabar Hit belend as green beans.. just drop down the list and select "unroasted green beans"

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/malabar-hit-500g.html


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

gcogger said:


> Discount code?


pm sent









First rule of coffee club... don't mention the discount codes!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> But is it not on the banner?


The short answer is no as that's also visible to non-members of the forum


----------



## Mach (Oct 26, 2015)

Please can you tell me how to get the forums ccompass discount?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mach said:


> Please can you tell me how to get the forums ccompass discount?


we do not advertise it on the forum. you need a post count of 10 to be able to send/receive pm's. when you can, message me and I will send it to you


----------

